# Breakaway Cannon



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anybody had any experience using the Breakaway Cannon. Is it worth the money?


http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0002148315671a.shtml


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Some like em , some don't.

Great when tossing heavier weight- eliminates the problem of slicing fingers- especially for braid users

Takes a bit to adjust to- timing the release.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I have one, takes a little gettin used to. I like it though, and I would not hesitate to recommend one.
I even used mine with a conventional reel, though they are associated with a spinning reel. It took a little doing, and it takes some experimenting, but I got to where I could cast pretty fair with it. That was with a 15ft shakespeare rod and a penn 330, with a level wind. You have to remember to get your thumb back to the spool, or you will have a bird's nest when your bait hits the water.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50277&highlight=cannon


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lrs said:


> I have one, takes a little gettin used to. I like it though, and I would not hesitate to recommend one.
> I even used mine with a conventional reel, though they are associated with a spinning reel. It took a little doing, and it takes some experimenting, but I got to where I could cast pretty fair with it. That was with a 15ft shakespeare rod and a penn 330, with a level wind. You have to remember to get your thumb back to the spool, or you will have a bird's nest when your bait hits the water.


thats the first time i ever heard anyone is a cannon on a casting rod.... you sir, are unique.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

You sir, are not the first person to have told me that.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*cannon*

Love mine , worth the money !


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

agree with surfcat...I've been using my breakaway on my spinning combo . (I've cast with it at least 30 times)..My timing and release is getting better but I still haven't power cast with it for fear of hitting myself or others with the weight. 

Would I recommend it?...Yes 

I think it's cost is worth it once you perfect the release and "look ma..no more sliced or burned finger"


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

worth every cent of the 20 dollars you pay. I have them on all my surf spinning rods.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

They are definately awesome on big setups. I had 80lb shocker on top of 65lb braid on a penn 9500 on a ocean master heavy. 

This combo is pretty hard to cast well, but with a cannon, it's a lot easier.

I can't understand why more shops don't carry the cannon.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Just ordered 2 of them.


----------

